# Your number one guitar.



## wiretap (Nov 26, 2014)

Probably been a thread before but whatever.. Let's see your number one and why.

Mine is my custom ESP. It's playability and sound has been unmatched by anything else I own or have owned. Gibson's, Fender's, other ESP's, Etc. Ironically, I don't take it on tour (I baby this one) but otherwise it is the guitar I play more than any other.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 26, 2014)

Custom LP built for me by a friend who owns a company called Short Guitars. Nothing else I've played can touch it, not even close. Giant 3 piece neck, SS frets, ebony board, gold MOP inlays, Sigil pickups, TonePros bridge/tailpiece, Sperzels, monster volute. This thing is a TANK. Sounds huge and is my most comfortable guitar to play.



DSC_2544 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2656 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2550 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2657 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


----------



## Possessed (Nov 26, 2014)

My masterbuild jackson cs is my no.1 guitar. I put the order in summer 2011 and got her in summer last year. Best guitar i have owned so far, although my r9 is very close to her.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 26, 2014)

My Schecter. Its the best of my two guitars and while it's not as glamorous or fancy as custom shop ESPs and Jackson's I love it. I might be building my own guitar as a school project so that might overtake it sometime though.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 26, 2014)

My Tom Anderson Partscaster. OG TA neck and body with a Pat Wilkens bowling ball finish. Definitely a rare bird and changed my mind completely about what I thought I liked in guitars. I pick this up five times for every one time I pick up another guitar as it just plays itself and sounds incredible. Although my WM526 is probably giving it a run for its money currently, this guy is in my collection forever and could never be replaced.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 26, 2014)

Glad you didn't ditch that one, dude.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 26, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Glad you didn't ditch that one, dude.



You and I both....momentary lapse in judgement and for almost nothing too. Tom actually talked me out of it and when I have a bit more $$$ were going to put together a more modern version with the exact same specs.


----------



## wiretap (Nov 26, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> My Schecter. Its the best of my two guitars and while it's not as glamorous or fancy as custom shop ESPs and Jackson's I love it. I might be building my own guitar as a school project so that might overtake it sometime though.



There's a lot of fluff on the Internet, but a good guitar is a good guitar. That's just the way it is. No need to defend it!


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 26, 2014)

'73 Gibson L6-S; such an underrated gem:


----------



## absolutorigin (Nov 26, 2014)

I try to look at different guitars for different applications, so they all have their place. But I definitely seem to favor this one above the rest.


----------



## LeffJoomis (Nov 26, 2014)

My 1991 Jackson Soloist. Unbelievable guitar!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 26, 2014)

At the minute, my Candy Green light-relic MJT Strat is probably the one that gets used the most.





Once my Flying V's electrics are sorted out (I'm going to get a new scratchplate and put some Firebird-style mini humbuckers in it), that might claw its way back to number one though... I've had it since I was 15, it fits me like a glove and it's just an unbelievably great-feeling guitar.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

I have always been a Gibson guy. I got this G&L though man, and I can't put it down. Still has the TOM bridge and it sounds awesome. I think Ashe is the best wood now.











My LP Jr with the single P90 is my second favorite.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 26, 2014)

Black Ice baby!


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## wiretap (Nov 26, 2014)

JP Universe said:


>



That thing is insane!


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate to sound like hype-wagon harry here but for me its been my B6 for the last while.

All my other guitars are fantastic but I always always always want to come back to this one. 






PS: That PRS and Thorn.., holy shit am I jelly.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 26, 2014)

wow...some really nice axes so far...

...now i got to go take some pics.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 26, 2014)

My PRS Mark Tremonti sig model. 

Still my #1. Love the tone, the trem, the neck, the radius, everything. It's just "right" when I play it.


----------



## mperrotti34 (Nov 26, 2014)

Right now I only own one 6 and one 7 for the reason that I cant stop playing them. I have owned various other guitars but they all ended up just sitting around because I couldnt put down my favorite 6 and 7. so here is the 6

Ibanez LACS RG Prestige


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've showed her off and told the story elsewhere on this forum, but here she is again. My 1994 Ibanez IC300 (aka Sakura):












Fell in love with the Iceman shape a few years back, but this specific model with the Les Paul styling really got me. I had to have one. I searched about a year for one, not finding a single one in good shape, with the pickguard and in my country. Finally one showed up on my local gear exchange less than 10 miles from my house. Fair priced, $300, with OHSC. I had to badger him for a month to sell it to me, as he was on the fence. Finally he said yes as he needed to buy an engagement ring. Dropped in a pair of Lace Dissonant Aggressors a month later and she's my D standard/Drop C machine. I do not think I will ever sell this guitar. She plays so nice. Though I will admit a refret is needed soon. Guitar's as old as me


----------



## asher (Nov 26, 2014)

For the past year or so (probably been 10 months) it's been my 1527MZ. Got equipped with Lundgren M7s pretty quick; while I loved the bobbins, I don't get on so hot with the CL/LF.






This may change soon...

ed: Stig, I did not think I was older than you


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 26, 2014)

asher said:


> ed: Stig, I did not think I was older than you



 I get that a lot.

"How old are you? 24?"

"19...."

It's the beard.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hard to nail it down to one, but the one that has been blowing my socks off consistently these days is my PRS Private Stock Singlecut Signature Piezo:






Has everything I want/need in a guitar (including piezo!) and looks, plays and sounds amazing!


----------



## monkeybike (Nov 26, 2014)

I have several factory guitars (Ibanez, BC Rich, Epi LP) I still play this partscaster the most.


----------



## asher (Nov 26, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I get that a lot.
> 
> "How old are you? 24?"
> 
> ...



I don't think I've seen a picture of you. 

Take it as a complement though!


----------



## mystix (Nov 26, 2014)

Easy my Luke III in Bali burst.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

mystix said:


> Easy my Luke III in Bali burst.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/mystixboi/FF4895E3-145F-4FF1-8CCF-76DC748BE1DA_1.jpg



Anything named Ball Burst, gets my vote.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice. But he definitely wrote Bali. With an i. I guess as in Bali, Indonesia???


----------



## Namelyguitar (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a Tele, and it turned 14 years old this month...


----------



## yellowv (Nov 26, 2014)

My #1. No frills just bare bones, badass and the best playing guitar I have owned.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

yellowv said:


> My #1. No frills just bare bones, badass and the best playing guitar I have owned.
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/yellowv/91C1B374-C74F-4EA1-866F-F3E61C6F73B9_zpsmofgrkx6.jpg



I hate you! 

The six string version is my unicorn.


----------



## Overtone (Nov 26, 2014)

Hard to say. My 85 Custom shop Soloist feels the best to play, and has amazing sustain. But tonally it's pretty limited... Does one general type of sound really really well. I feel like my other guitars get me more of the tones I want, and play almost as good. 

The funny thing is the soloist is the one guitar I chose to leave behind last time I moved. It has some light fret divets and I don't know who I would trust to level or refret it, plus every time I travel back its by plane and I'd hate to fly with this particular axe.

So I guess Even tho I don't play it,it's that one 

Edit: ironically it's one of my guitars I paid the least for. It was a crazy silly deal of 350 for that and a samick amp. I just wanted the amp and the seller was like "it has to be both" so I took a look at the guitar and could just tell that it was one of the most badass guitars I would ever hold. Guitar teacher said "this looks custom and vintage" and I jumped on the opportunity.


----------



## NickS (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a dead even tie for me between these two Both are Carvins (CT and CS), ordered within the same week, very similar specs (same number of frets, same scale length, both dual hum with coil tap, very similar woods). Neither of them will ever leave









The CT currently has a CL/LF set, and the CS has a BKP Miracle Man set.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 26, 2014)

This is my number one that I play most of the time







My number 2 which is a 6 string is this guy


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 26, 2014)

My Ormsby SX6.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a lot of really nice guitars, but the one I always find myself reaching for (and playing) the most is my trusty old 2006 Ibanez RG1527...


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2014)

Haven't had it for too long, but this guy is my #1. Tons of clarity but also a very aggressive snarl to it that I've never experienced before.


----------



## venrar (Nov 27, 2014)

Definitely my 2007 Ibanez rg1570. Other than the corrosion issues (the floyd changes colour the farther it gets from where my hand rests), its perfect.


----------



## JLocrian (Nov 27, 2014)

My KxK 7DC Semihollow


----------



## asher (Nov 27, 2014)

Ah, so that did stay on SSO


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 27, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> My Ormsby SX6.



 I hate you 

So so jelly.


----------



## JLocrian (Nov 27, 2014)

asher said:


> Ah, so that did stay on SSO



Yes sir!


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

JLocrian said:


> Yes sir!  It'll be here for a while



That is a seriously sweet ass guitar dude.


What PUP's are those?


----------



## Fathand (Nov 27, 2014)

My recently acquired Fender YJM signature from '96 (I really gotta get some better pics). It made me realize that scallops + humcancelling single coils are my thing (and strats, obviously).


----------



## JLocrian (Nov 27, 2014)

flexkill said:


> That is a seriously sweet ass guitar dude.
> 
> 
> What PUP's are those?



Thanks dude!

There was a set of Benedetto B7s in that picture, but I changed them out a couple days ago for a set of Kxk pups


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 27, 2014)

My main squeeze is by far my custom BassArt Singlecut 6-string











Set up for Drop C with SD Custom/Jazz


----------



## pylyo (Nov 27, 2014)

My MEQ.
The best thing ever. Period.
I play it so much that I relly don't care making wear and scratches of usage on her because it will stay with me forever.
Also, the harder you play it, the better it sounds, honestly. 

Close, close second is my Parker 7 aka "the nonmatched playability".


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 27, 2014)

HH2. Just been in love with thing for a while now. I think the semi-hallowness gives it this monster snap and attack.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 27, 2014)

It's been my Parker Fly ever since I got it ~10 years ago, but that's been sitting in pieces for far too long as I've been trying to add a Sustainiac. I really owe it to myself and to the guitar to finish that project.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 27, 2014)

i think i should say that my #1 guitar is my Claas Custom....

but i don't know. i haven't found "that" guitar for me.... guess i have to buy some more right?


----------



## chopeth (Nov 27, 2014)

Until I receive the RAN crusher I ordered centuries ago, I think this is my best guitar atm


----------



## ibanice (Nov 27, 2014)

This thing.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 27, 2014)

@Chopeth KM-7 right? i would love to own one of these... so beautiful


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 27, 2014)

Just the perfect gigging guitar for me...fixed bridge, love the neck, luthier worked frets, very light, d-activators and in your face basswood.











The IC400 in the rear is a close second. Just dropped that sucker on the hardwood floor the other day (strap - I know, wasn't using my strap locks at the time), took a few dings but she's OK.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 27, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Just the perfect gigging guitar for me...fixed bridge, love the neck, luthier worked frets, very light, d-activators and in your face basswood.
> 
> (pic)
> 
> ...



How I wish block inlays were an option on my Iceman. It just completes the whole aesthetic. Might just go get some of those inlay stickers.

Either way. Beautiful Ibbys, brother.


----------



## bouVIP (Nov 27, 2014)

My PRS Custom 24. Had a Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge and Seymour Duncan 59 neck installed and now everything about it is perfect to me.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 27, 2014)

Pat_tct said:


> @Chopeth KM-7 right? i would love to own one of these... so beautiful



That's right, man. Get it, it's better than everyone might say.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2014)

I actually have more than one "perfect" guitar, each having different specs for different uses.
If I had to pick one it would of course be this one:


----------



## will_shred (Nov 27, 2014)

The Doomcaster <3 I decided I wanted to build a balls out crazy super-strat. Custom wound pickups, chambered Limba body, rosewood neck, SS frets. This thing sounds MASSIVE. The pickups are really top notch, they are very fat but still very musical. What you put in with your hands, you get out with tone. That's why I love this guitar. 












Sorry for the massive image size, I don't know how to shrink them down


----------



## Samark (Nov 27, 2014)

Caparison CL10 Horus


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2014)

Guitars tend to come and go but not this one, oh no.

My SC245 with the Tremonti pickups.


----------



## ev_o (Nov 27, 2014)

My Ibanez rg7620vk. It just feels right to me. It's also the guitar I've spent the least on, which is a bonus. I've improved my playing so much since owning it. Having a guitar you can't wait to pick up and play is the best.


----------



## ConstantSea (Nov 27, 2014)

Without a shadow of a doubt, my Suhr Collection 2014 Standard.


----------



## Vede (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## will_shred (Nov 27, 2014)

OT but I see a lot of people with rosewood neck'd guitars on here. Rosewood is definitely my favorite neck wood, what about you guys?


----------



## JLocrian (Nov 27, 2014)

will_shred said:


> OT but I see a lot of people with rosewood neck'd guitars on here. Rosewood is definitely my favorite neck wood, what about you guys?



Without a doubt


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 27, 2014)

It's a bit of a contest between these two. They're my only electric guitars at the moment so somedays I feel like going with the 7-string, sometimes with the 6-string. I'm really digging the 6-string at the moment as I just re-stringed it so the 7-string sounds like crap compared to it and the stock pickups aren't really helping. I'm really thinking of swapping them so then I would probably choose the 7-string as my main axe. 

WARNING: Horrible pic ahead and it's SFW. So no guitar pr0n here guys, sorry.


----------



## Force (Nov 27, 2014)

For E tuning (what I use the most), it would be this..............








And out of my guitars that aren't in E, it's this.........................


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 27, 2014)

This thread is amazing. I'm GASing for everything


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 27, 2014)

Charvel So Cal. Plays effortlessly. Will be getting a new guitar next month so we'll see how long that lasts


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 27, 2014)

7 string: Daemoness Cimmerian









My Primary 6 String: Ibanez J Custom RG Gold-1


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Bad ass shit!



HOLEEEEE SHIT!

That Cimmerian is INSANE! Full shot please.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 27, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm really digging the 6-string at the moment as I just re-stringed it so the 7-string sounds like crap compared to it and the stock pickups aren't really helping. I'm really thinking of swapping them so then I would probably choose the 7-string as my main axe.



Yeah, get those stock Ibby pups out of there asap--they're poop--and you'll be very happy indeed.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 27, 2014)

flexkill said:


> HOLEEEEE SHIT!
> 
> That Cimmerian is INSANE! Full shot please.



Thanks man! Here ya go:


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Thanks man! Here ya go:




My God dude....that is one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen. Congratulations sir, well done.


How is the inlay on the fretboard done? My God it is so awesome.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 27, 2014)

flexkill said:


> My God dude....that is one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen. Congratulations sir, well done.
> 
> 
> How is the inlay on the fretboard done? My God it is so awesome.




Daemoness man, almost guaranteed to be jaw dropping. This one being absolutely no exception, ....ing stellar.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Nov 27, 2014)

Ibanez RGR320EX. Coil tapped SD Pegasus.


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 27, 2014)

Two way tie for me.
S5528
8 strings
Black limba top
Maple wenge neck
Dimarzio d activators





And my rga121
Maple top with quartesawn mahogany body
Maple walnut neck
Stock pups
Best six I've ever played


----------



## Forrest_H (Nov 27, 2014)

If we're not just sticking with 6's:






I don't know what to add


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 27, 2014)

As of right now it's my Parallaxe prototype







But when I get pickups put back in it it's probably going to change back to my Les Paul


----------



## JerichoCheng (Nov 27, 2014)

really the best guitar ive played, love it so much
Regius 7 with wenge neck korina body


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 27, 2014)

That Daemoness..... Holy.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> That Daemoness..... Holy.



I hear you man. It's like I just looked at God and it's too much to handle


----------



## mperrotti34 (Nov 27, 2014)

Love the finish on that Mayones


----------



## oracles (Nov 28, 2014)

As far as 6's go, torn between a DK2 w/Air Nortons and a D-Sonic, and a DK2M w/Dominions 







and for 7's, undoubtedly this guy. RG7421 w/D-Sonic/Air Nortons


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 28, 2014)

Out of the tons of guitars I've been through (I'm too embarrassed by the actual number, whatever it is), this is the best guitar I have ever played. I've had other Mayones', but this one is made of pure magic. The action goes so low without buzzing that it's almost unrealistic, the neck is seriously like something out of a dream for me, and it does clean, heavy, and lead with immaculate perfection. Granted, this is in regard to my own playing. Really, it has a super unique lead tone, and I'm in love with it. All other guitars are compared to this one, in my mind. 

It's impossible to photograph, because of the rich red color (cameras hate red), and the figuring of the top (Eye Poplar) doesn't begin to come through in the pics. Oh, and while it's pictured with a CL/LF set, I actually have BKP Aftermaths in it at the moment.

Mayones Regius 25th Anniversary


----------



## asher (Nov 28, 2014)

That's fawking hawt. And a super classy inlay too.


----------



## Overtone (Nov 28, 2014)

Pisscaster.jpg


----------



## wiretap (Nov 28, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Out of the tons of guitars I've been through (I'm too embarrassed by the actual number, whatever it is), this is the best guitar I have ever played. I've had other Mayones', but this one is made of pure magic. The action goes so low without buzzing that it's almost unrealistic, the neck is seriously like something out of a dream for me, and it does clean, heavy, and lead with immaculate perfection. Granted, this is in regard to my own playing. Really, it has a super unique lead tone, and I'm in love with it. All other guitars are compared to this one, in my mind.
> 
> It's impossible to photograph, because of the rich red color (cameras hate red), and the figuring of the top (Eye Poplar) doesn't begin to come through in the pics. Oh, and while it's pictured with a CL/LF set, I actually have BKP Aftermaths in it at the moment.
> 
> ...



I feel you on hard to photograph finishes, my ESP custom is the same way, it actually comes out too red (see last pic of first post vs the other photos) in photos when it's more a deep brownish-red. Beautiful Mayo, btw.


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess I am easy to satisfy. I have been rocking my Charvel model 6 for the last year and it seems to be the 6'er I pick up most often, even though I have an old '94 PRS Cus. 24. I don't have a high end 7 but I mostly play my BCR Jr.V 7.


----------



## Casper777 (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems like I always come back to one of my Petrucci guitars... 

I played solely on my Ibanez JPM 90TH for years, so I'm used to the control layout, neck etc...

And I now love my BFR JPM (the D-Sonic generation)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 29, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> How I wish block inlays were an option on my Iceman. It just completes the whole aesthetic. Might just go get some of those inlay stickers.
> 
> Either way. Beautiful Ibbys, brother.



Thanks Stig much appreciated. I hear you on the block inlays. Its the same with Les pauls to me, the dots just dont cut it. Aside from the radical shape icemen are kinda similar to LP at least for ibby. I just got done with another gig on the IC 400. Its so damn comfortable, just fits my body so well. The RG sounds a little better to me as i prefer the basswood cutting though the mix but its slight so overall, i enjoy gigging the iceman more now i think.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd have to say this guy. It's a Ibanez Prestige RGA321F. It's just the most solid and consistent guitar I've ever owned. It's also my favorite sounding guitar on the planet. Of all of my guitars, if I could only keep one, it'd be this guy.


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2014)

A thread titled "Your number one guitar" -- everyone posts 2-3 guitars...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

My ESP LTD V-307. Thing is a total f ucking workhorse. I love the damn thing, and although I usually call my guitars "it" about 70% of the time, I think Pazuzu fits this one nicely. 









I swapped the neck out for a 60-7, but that will probably change again soon.


----------



## source field (Nov 29, 2014)

EDIT: wrong thread


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Nov 29, 2014)

My 2006 Alpine White LPC, which I put a Seymour Duncan Distortion in the bridge, and a Jazz in the neck, and some Schaller Strap locks. Needs a good clean  

It's one of my favourites as it just slays. Brilliant for live, recording, and dat neck.

The next closest would be one of my Esp Eclipses' if it didn't have EMG's.




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.






And before I get asked, it's a low 74 tuned to Drop B


----------



## Warg Master (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my number one. Mind the shovel. This is just a fantastic guitar.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Nov 29, 2014)

Hands down.


----------



## s4tch (Nov 29, 2014)

Still my SLSMG:


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nowadays she sports a set of White Illuminators, but still my favorite :^)


----------



## Overtone (Nov 29, 2014)

Overtone said:


> Hard to say. My 85 Custom shop Soloist feels the best to play, and has amazing sustain. But tonally it's pretty limited... Does one general type of sound really really well. I feel like my other guitars get me more of the tones I want, and play almost as good.
> 
> The funny thing is the soloist is the one guitar I chose to leave behind last time I moved. It has some light fret divets and I don't know who I would trust to level or refret it, plus every time I travel back its by plane and I'd hate to fly with this particular axe.
> 
> ...



Here we go


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 29, 2014)

ESP Horizon FR-27. It now has a BKP Juggernaut in the bridge.


----------



## source field (Nov 30, 2014)

My modded MIJ Charvel


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 30, 2014)

Nothing flash or special looking, but my #1 is still my MIJ black Ibanez RG470 I've had since I was 18 as a birthday present from my mother. 






Most of the original parts are gone. Rocked the stock pickups for 7 years until I put Dimarzio Breeds and a Red Velvet in the middle. Abused the Lo TRS non stop until I accidentally pulled the entire bridge out mid show.  Now replaced with a Gotoh. The pickup selector was worn to hell, now replaced with a Dimarzio 5 way, and I'm sure I replaced the output jack a few times, and possibly the volume pot as well. Plenty of dings and scratches, hell, the back of the guitar marks from my car/house keys.

Even if I've got a few nicer guitars (RG620X, G&L US Legacy, 2 RG1527s), I still go back to this guitar, and I've used it for every recording I've been involved with as well as taken it on a few tours. It's not just the sentimental value either: The sound, resonance, feel, the guitar overall is just home to me. I'll be rocking this till death.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 30, 2014)

My Bacchus Woodline P/J:


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 30, 2014)

Main 6:







Main 7:







Main 8:


----------



## geese_com (Nov 30, 2014)

Probably taking this one to the grave.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 30, 2014)

Dust_to_Dust said:


> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2368x3200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that southern comfort isn't empty. You should get on that 

Bitchin' guitar, dude!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 30, 2014)

6 String wise, this is kicking my other 6 string's asses 










At least until my custom spot comes up and my own creation arrives 
I need to wrap up this semester and take a few photos with it and put up a NGD


----------



## crg123 (Nov 30, 2014)

My Skervesen Viper 7 - My pride and joy. 

Edit: Damnit this is the 6 string section hahah


----------



## C-Squared (Nov 30, 2014)

This is my number one six





Wolfstone Predator. Mahogany with Oak Top. Mahogany neck with canary board. EVO jumbo frets. Hipshot contour trem and Hipshot Griplock tuners. DiMarzio pups. This one has a compound radius that goes from 12-15. Great to play on and sounds damn good.


----------



## Manurack (Nov 30, 2014)

I freakin' love my Les Paul Goldtop.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 1, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My Bacchus Woodline P/J:



I remember when you got this........still jelly.


----------



## Podium (Dec 1, 2014)

My white Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6, without any doubt my number one guitar and my main pride and joy




]


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Dec 1, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I see that southern comfort isn't empty. You should get on that
> 
> Bitchin' guitar, dude!


 

Will do!  

Cheers bud!


----------



## mag8 (Dec 1, 2014)

Currently:




see here: 540P | Ibanez Guitars, Mods and Stuff


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 1, 2014)

Currently this Jackson Slat3-6 for my 6string. Just unbelievable playability. Needs some non EMG's though as it does lack some clarity on big chords.




and For 7 string it's my "Mercermachine" Again, Plays and sounds incredible.


----------



## C-Squared (Dec 1, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> and For 7 string it's my "Mercermachine" Again, Plays and sounds incredible.



 That is flippin' SWEET!!!!


----------



## -DTP- (Dec 1, 2014)

Humbuck said:


> ESP Horizon FR-27. It now has a BKP Juggernaut in the bridge.



holy crap that thing is sick! is that scalloped from 12 on??


----------



## curlyvice (Dec 1, 2014)

Easily my JP6, although we'll see what happens after I finally bite the Carvin bullet in the spring.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 5, 2014)

I love my Les Paul.


----------



## curlyvice (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice top on that LP.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Dec 6, 2014)

With Bareknuckle rebel yells


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 6, 2014)

My main guitar is an Ibanez SZ520FM. Pickups were upgraded to Seymour Duncan Black Winters recently and they rip. I like this guitar so much I picked up a black SZ320


----------



## Hemorrhage (Dec 15, 2014)

My Amfisound Atrain F7


----------



## DarthV (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd love to say it's my S5470BW, but the 2008 Prestige S series had quite a few playability issues.






My go to axe is my rg1570 that I picked up for cheap! No more middle pickup and stock humbuckers replaced with BKP Painkiller & Dimarzio Liquifire:






Maybe someday the EBMM JP6 PDN I ordered back in August will arrive and take its place


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 16, 2014)

7 string is an Ibanez RG1077XL... although my EBMM JP7 has been getting a lot of use lately too. 






For my 6 it's an Ibanez JP100 P4... but that never leaves the house. Whenever I travel for work I take my EVH Stealth with me instead.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 16, 2014)

will_shred said:


> OT but I see a lot of people with rosewood neck'd guitars on here. Rosewood is definitely my favorite neck wood, what about you guys?



Agreed. Ebony looks cool but I think it affects tone in a negative way for my tastes - maybe it's in my head I dunno. I wanted to like maple more too, but it turns out rosewood just works best for me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 16, 2014)

You've probably all seen this, but I figured I'd post it anyway 

'14 Japan-exclusive Ibanez RG2820 Prestige










That headstock tho






Some idiot holding it like he knows what he's doing:


----------

